# Solved: BlueScreen: 0x0000003b



## Wimalaya (Dec 22, 2011)

Hello,

Past week or two i've had something like 5 BlueScreens with error 0x0000003b.
Half hour ago it happend again.

I do remember i installed something wrong around that time,uninstalled it, scanned with AdwCleaner and removed it.
Still, the error continues. Seems to happen pretty random, at any time of the day. Sometimes two/three days nothing happens and then again, error.. 

and yes i did install some new programs: Stardock Windowblinds, Objectdock, Fences and Weather Watcher Live.
If there is another way to check for what the cause is that would be great. Because disabling every program and wait if a bluescreen appears or not, that would obviously take a lot of time as it doesn't happen very often :/

so far i've tried this:
- Avast scan: don't remember it found something... i think not.
- Malwarebytes: Nothing Found.
- TDSSkiller: Nothing found.
- AdwCleaner (attached last removal log, from 25/04/2014) ; did a scan just now: nothing found.
- Used a hotfix from some Microsoft page, don't remember exactly which one that was. For a few days i had no problem, but didnt seem to work after all.
- Run CheckDisk on startup (earlier today) 

Any further assistance or ideas are welcome, thank you

HijackThis log attached aswell.


Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: AMD E-350 Processor, AMD64 Family 20 Model 1 Stepping 0
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 2667 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics, 384 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 152621 MB, Free - 43823 MB; D: Total - 152221 MB, Free - 48153 MB; G: Total - 1907725 MB, Free - 593621 MB;
Motherboard: TOSHIBA, PWWBE
Antivirus: avast! Internet Security, Updated and Enabled


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Try running WhoCrashed below:

http://www.resplendence.com/whocrashed


----------



## Wimalaya (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks, is this suppose to analyze previous crashes/bluescreens or ones that eventually will happen after installation of WhoCrashed..?


Crash Dump Analysis
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Crash dump directory: C:\Windows\Minidump

Crash dumps are enabled on your computer.

No valid crash dumps have been found on your computer


----------



## Wimalaya (Dec 22, 2011)

Btw, i also noticed in using Chrome, webpages very often crash or fail to load. Sometimes multiple tabs at once... then there is this "aww snap" error page :/


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

WhoCrashed analyses the last crash that you had.


----------



## Wimalaya (Dec 22, 2011)

OK

So, i had this 0x3B bluescreen again some minutes ago. I run WhoCrashed and got the analysis below.
(i suppose i go update or reinstall Malwarebytes ? -i did notice i couldn't enable the website protection after after it stopped working for two days... but after this crash the Real-Time protection is full again)
and btw, maybe this topic should be moved to the virus section then?



System Information (local)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

computer name: LAPTOP
windows version: Windows 7 Service Pack 1, 6.1, build: 7601
windows dir: C:\Windows
Hardware: Satellite C660D, TOSHIBA, PWWBE
CPU: AuthenticAMD AMD E-350 Processor AMD586, level: 20
2 logical processors, active mask: 3
RAM: 2797228032 total
VM: 2147352576, free: 1933000704




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Crash Dump Analysis
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Crash dump directory: C:\Windows\Minidump

Crash dumps are enabled on your computer.

On Sat 10/05/2014 0:45:22 GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\051014-42869-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: tcpip.sys (tcpip+0x127BED) 
Bugcheck code: 0x3B (0xC0000005, 0xFFFFF88001928BED, 0xFFFFF8800B3BEA70, 0x0)
Error: SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tcpip.sys
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: TCP/IP Driver
Bug check description: This indicates that an exception happened while executing a routine that transitions from non-privileged code to privileged code. 
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver on your system that cannot be identified at this time. 



On Sat 10/05/2014 0:45:22 GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\memory.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: mwac.sys (mwac+0x6025) 
Bugcheck code: 0x3B (0xC0000005, 0xFFFFF88001928BED, 0xFFFFF8800B3BEA70, 0x0)
Error: SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mwac.sys
product: Malwarebytes Web Access Control
company: Malwarebytes Corporation
description: Malwarebytes Web Access Control
Bug check description: This indicates that an exception happened while executing a routine that transitions from non-privileged code to privileged code. 
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: mwac.sys (Malwarebytes Web Access Control, Malwarebytes Corporation). 
Google query: Malwarebytes Corporation SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Conclusion
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2 crash dumps have been found and analyzed. A third party driver has been identified to be causing system crashes on your computer. It is strongly suggested that you check for updates for these drivers on their company websites. Click on the links below to search with Google for updates for these drivers: 

mwac.sys (Malwarebytes Web Access Control, Malwarebytes Corporation)

If no updates for these drivers are available, try searching with Google on the names of these drivers in combination the errors that have been reported for these drivers and include the brand and model name of your computer as well in the query. This often yields interesting results from discussions from users who have been experiencing similar problems.


Read the topic general suggestions for troubleshooting system crashes for more information. 

Note that it's not always possible to state with certainty whether a reported driver is actually responsible for crashing your system or that the root cause is in another module. Nonetheless it's suggested you look for updates for the products that these drivers belong to and regularly visit Windows update or enable automatic updates for Windows. In case a piece of malfunctioning hardware is causing trouble, a search with Google on the bug check errors together with the model name and brand of your computer may help you investigate this further.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

*mwac.sys* is a driver for Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware.

Ever since Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware version 2.00 was released not so long ago, it's been nothing but trouble. Their support forum is flooded with complaints.

After using MBAM for years, I've removed it completely from my system until they can come up with a new stable release. Version 1.75 was working flawlessly. Another classic case of _"If it ain't broke, fix it anyway"_, in this case, _"Break it"_.


----------



## Wimalaya (Dec 22, 2011)

Ah, Thanks Phantom, im going to remove it with Revo and see if it crashes again. I had version 2.0.1.1004 installed. 
Just amoment ago i also had a total freez and had to push the button :/

In the mean time,is there anything good that can replace Malwarebytes perhaps? (compatible with Avast..)


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Were you using the Premium version of MBAM?


----------



## Wimalaya (Dec 22, 2011)

Yes i was. MBAM PRO v1.75.0.1300 should work, right?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Wimalaya said:


> Yes i was. MBAM PRO v1.75.0.1300 should work, right?


It should, if you still have the installer for it. Or, check out this link:

http://www.filehippo.com/download_malwarebytes_anti_malware/14815/

However, not sure if you won't be constantly annoyingly prompted to upgrade...


----------



## Wimalaya (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks, reinstalled v1.75.0.1300 database version 2014.05.10.07
lets hope all is smooth again..


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

*MBAM Clean* is the official removal tool, next time...


----------



## Wimalaya (Dec 22, 2011)

Ha, didn't know there was a removal tool for mbam

But i think this problem is solved, 1.75 is running good.

Thanks


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

:up:


----------

